# KZ- Saltwater fishin report (N. Ponce Jetty and Sunglow Pier) 10/13



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Swung by the pier around 1:30pm Friday afternoon (no poles in hand) and saw about 20 Snook and Reds stacked up in the very front of the beach in about 2 feet of water. Threw everything at them, but they had lock jaw. Ended up pulling this little Red:










and a little Jack that put up a helluva fight:










I figured I'd get more bites with lighter line since the water was crystal clear. I found a huge Red about 34 to 38 inches long hanging in a spot. I downsized to 10-lb test mono leader and pitched a shrimp to him. Instant hook up. The only problem was, he was sitting behind two pilings when I threw it to him so he instantly went around a piling when he felt the hook. I tried to play it but there is only so much you can do on 10-lb mono and barnacle covered pilings. I re-rigged with 30-lb floro leader and did a repeat, this time he broke my 20-lb PP main line on the barnacle encrusted piling. Also caught a ton of Mangos, which are about like catching pinfish as far as I'm concerned (a waste of bait):










My buddy Chris caught this Atlantic Sharpnose shark in the evening. 










That night I ventured out to the Ponce Jetty with some friends from Sunglow in the pitch black. Shortly after getting their I landed this 23" Redfish (fat and maybe pregnant) on live shrimp and the tail of outgoing tide. This little fish stripped drag for about 3 mins and was a fun fight on my new St.Croix:










Once the tide switched to incoming, the bite ended immediately. Not much else was caught, a lot of Blues pecking at bait. Rumor had it some Snook were caught earlier in the evening before I got there. Ended the evening with 1000 new bug bites and a lot of achin muscles


----------



## KodiakZach (Mar 16, 2005)

Went out about an hour ago to try and waste a dozen or so shrimp I had leftover from last night. W-O-W what a difference 12 hours can make. Yesterday and last night the ocean was flat as a lake and crystal clear. I was woken up this morning by the 20mph wind gusts and an ocean that is furious and dirty from the NNE wind. 

So I went and fished the flat bridge by Aunt Catfish and caught 1 small Jack, 1 Flounder, and 1 Mango. I left the phone in the car so no pics. Not too exciting, but I am itching to go fishin and don't know where. It looks like the HOT bite all week at Ponce and NSB has shutdown since I came out here to fish this weekend. =(


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

Since you post the most fishing reports, with the most pictures, and the best stories (glad you got your bobber back), I think we need to chip in and get you a camera for Christmas. Them blurry cell phone fish are hard to identify


----------

